# Big Change at TURBONOCK



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

We finally have the new website up and running! 
turbonockfactorystore.com

The Factory store is the only source for TURBONOCKS.
You can now purchase the nocks at basically wholesale prices.

We are Starting up the TEAM TURBONOCK shooters program again.
Dick Raymond (GRANDPAWRICHARD) is still our TEAM COACH.
Any past team members please e-mail me at [email protected] or call 781 536 8293. If you would like to join TEAM TURBONOCK contact us.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad it's up and running. 

So when are you going to get the Lighted Turbo Nocks in production?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome Nick, glad your back in control of things and Gramps is still on board!

Great news!!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks 
1
Any past TEAM TURBONOCK Members who want to sign up for 2008-009
and also any new archers interested please contact me at [email protected] and I will send a team application form.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

NOYDB said:


> Glad it's up and running.
> 
> So when are you going to get the Lighted Turbo Nocks in production?


We make our nocks from a glass reinforced nylon and it does not transmit light very well. To change to a polycarbonate that would transmit light would weaken the nock and also because of different shrink rates of plastics would require a new mold.
Turbos provide more down range energy and penetration and all kinds of benefits, but if you want lighted nocks you will need another product.
Lighted nocks just provide light, so I guess you would have to decide which is more beneficial to your shooting needs.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2007)

nick snook said:


> We make our nocks from a glass reinforced nylon and it does not transmit light very well. To change to a polycarbonate that would transmit light would weaken the nock and also because of different shrink rates of plastics would require a new mold.
> Turbos provide more down range energy and penetration and all kinds of benefits, but if you want lighted nocks you will need another product.
> Lighted nocks just provide light, so I guess you would have to decide which is more beneficial to your shooting needs.


Nick, I was yanking your chain. 

So..... When are the solid propellent enhanced models coming out?


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I was thinking more along the lines of liquid fuel. perhaps water and a little battery to change it into hydrogen and oxygen then ignite it out the back.
Heck you would not even need a bow. and it would be making fresh water as a by product.


----------



## ski13 (Jul 1, 2008)

nick snook said:


> We make our nocks from a glass reinforced nylon and it does not transmit light very well. To change to a polycarbonate that would transmit light would weaken the nock and also because of different shrink rates of plastics would require a new mold.
> Turbos provide more down range energy and penetration and all kinds of benefits, but if you want lighted nocks you will need another product.
> Lighted nocks just provide light, so I guess you would have to decide which is more beneficial to your shooting needs.


check out duponts web site they have a 13% glass filled nylon use for head light covers.


----------



## Strut&Rut (Feb 5, 2006)

*Turbo*

turbonockfactorystore.com, Nothing came up but AT threads.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

We do not have the placement on google yet.
try clicking on this;

www.turbonockfactorystore.com


----------



## MOFEA Bouncer (Jun 19, 2008)

Nick just wanted to see if you got my email?


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Lets say I fletch my own feathers. (im learning)
Could I use helical and the turbonock?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> Lets say I fletch my own feathers. (im learning)
> Could I use helical and the turbonock?


Needs to be right helical or right offset, but you can do it. I placed an order yesterday. I have nver tried them before, but I am going to try them out on both my field arrows and my hunting arrows. 

I'll be sure to post a review once I get some time with them...I just hope I won't need to refletch my field arrows...if I do, I won't be testing the nocks in them for a long time, but i am just building my hunting shafts, so they will get a run right off the bat.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Strut&Rut said:


> turbonockfactorystore.com, Nothing came up but AT threads.


put a www. in front of it.. works for me... :wink:


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> Lets say I fletch my own feathers. (im learning)
> Could I use helical and the turbonock?


Yes the t-4 is designed for fletched arrows as long as the helical or offset is right. makes the arrow spin clockwise.
If you are fletching the t-4 allows you to use smaller vanes .
you can shoot target arrows with vanes as small as the bohning miniX and I shoot muzzys with the mini blazers.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

The first person that responds and can tell me WHY you want to try Turbo Nocks will receive a free sample pack from me. Please only folks who have never tried them are eligible. Also, you can't rush me...lol I live in a college town and getting into the PO is hell sometimes. :wink:


----------



## abuckingham (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been looking at your site for a while and you offer some pretty cool stuff. I have not been muck for change but lately I have been venturing out and experamenting new things and I would like to try your product.


----------



## MOFEA Bouncer (Jun 19, 2008)

Well it looks like we got a winner. way to go abuckingham. Now lest keep this at the top of page one.


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

Wish you offered more for axis arrows.


----------



## abuckingham (Jul 18, 2008)

I have been looking at them and I like the T4 nocks. I am not much for change but those are pretty cool. cool Idea. Get it spinning right off of the bat. Does it help the ballance of the arrows at the beging of flight or is there some wobble to it with that type of helicle?


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

any chance we can get the fletched version to fit the axis arrow?


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hickory Creek Stalker said:


> Lets say I fletch my own feathers. (im learning)
> Could I use helical and the turbonock?



Hickory Creek Stalker,
You sure could use the feathers and a helical if you use the T$=4 Turbo nock!  Just make sure that the helical is set in the same direction of the notch in the nock! 

Dick


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Redmist said:


> any chance we can get the fletched version to fit the axis arrow?


I made a HTX turbo for the AXIS but had little interest in it. so I discontinued it.
The smaller diameter shafts get a little tricky to get enough strength in the insert so as not to break. The HTX was good for hunting but in target shooting it would not take hits very well.
We do offer the T4s and you can combine that with basically any 1.5 inch target vane and stabilize broadheads. That is something that straight nocks can not do.
Simple rule of thumb . we have found that all you need with the t-4 is a total vane area of 1.5 square inch. to stabilize most broadheads. and only .8 square inch of vane to stabilize mechanicals.
So you could shoot mini blazers and fixed blade broadheads. or just pop a mechanical on your hot small vaned target arrows.


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah I saw the smaller T4s, but trying to not have to fletch anymore.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

abuckingham.....PM me your shipping info! :darkbeer:


----------



## abuckingham (Jul 18, 2008)

PM Sent to you


----------

